# WOW, it must be steelhead season!



## Lundy

This forum has had some difficult times over the years.

Guys please keep your conversation civil.

A thread just had to be deleted and two of the participants are no longer with us. One forever and one for 30 days.

Thanks


----------



## ducman491

Wow! Perma-banned! Sorry I missed the fireworks. They're just fish guys.


----------



## fishingful

Thanks for doing that lundy.


----------



## laynhardwood

Wow must have gotten a little sporty eh.


----------



## AtticaFish

I knew that conversation was going no where good after about the 5th post. Tried to stop it, but sometimes can only watch that train wreck. Logged out after work and just got back from fishing so missed a few words i'm sure. Glad to see that troll gone.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ducman491 said:


> Wow! Perma-banned! Sorry I missed the fireworks. They're just fish guys.


Boy I skip a day and miss all the fun.


----------



## dugworm

I followed the whole Thread. It was ugly for sure. Mods good job deleting and handing out the bans.


----------



## Troutcast 2.0

What happened ?


----------



## ejsell

Just someone trolling trying to get a rise out of people.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Troutcast 2.0???? Wasn't the guy bannned name troutcast?


----------



## ducman491

Here comes the ban hammer 2.0!


----------



## Troutcast 2.0

What? This isn't the same guy?


----------



## Troutcast 2.0

ejsell said:


> Just someone trolling trying to get a rise out of people.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Who does that so immature


----------



## loomis82

At least come up with a better new screen name. Just adding 2.0 isn't going to fool many. I'll just say watch out people this person is extremely bored. I'm done!


----------



## Troutcast 2.0

I dont understand how my username is suddenly subject of scrutiny ... But on another note how's the steelhead fishing going ?


----------



## Erieangler51

What an idiot. New member as of 2 hrs ago. Troll on. You should know since u had a cooler full lol


----------



## KTkiff

Pretty smart, keep the same name and add 2.0. You have everyone fooled.


----------



## Troutcast 2.0

I just made this today upon recommendation of a friend yesterday, he told me to make this my username and I'm beginning to regret it since everyone seems to send me hateful messages and I have no clue what's going on, I just wanna get some info on fishing .


----------



## Erieangler51

Maybe you should just find a new website since your not being welcomed here. Not to hard to figure that out


----------



## Snakecharmer

Maybe Troutcast 2.0 is just an unfortunate choice in names. I missed yesterdays drama so I don't know what happened. I'm sure the powers to be will check the IP address and take action if necessary. If not, 2.0, welcome to OGF!


----------



## Erieangler51

Kinda ironic he gets banned yesterday and very next day there's a troutcast 2.0. 

Along the lines of illegal fish, Google pictures supposedly, name calling and mothers being brought into it


----------



## RedJada

Lundy said:


> This forum has had some difficult times over the years.
> 
> Guys please keep your conversation civil.
> 
> A thread just had to be deleted and two of the participants are no longer with us. One forever and one for 30 days.
> 
> Thanks


 Use to post in this section all the time, looking for help and what not. But that's been a few years. It was brutal then and i see things have not changed. Met some good people from this section. Don't understand why it's so tough here. Steelhead fishing in NE Ohio is no secret. I see this thread being shut down soon.


----------



## Troutcast 2.0

Snakecharmer said:


> Maybe Troutof t 2.0 is just an unfortunate choice in names. I missed yesterdays drama so I don't know what happened. I'm sure the powers to be will check the IP address and take action if necessary. If not, 2.0, welcome to OGF!


Thank you, im beyond lost in all this and I wish to have no part of any drama, just helpful info on fishing


----------



## Erieangler51

Here's some Info don't keep 5 steelhead when the limits 2


----------



## partlyable

Even his picture screams hey I am a troll. He has way to much time on his hands. Maybe he should actually get out and fish instead of leading all of us on.


----------



## Erieangler51

Momma took his xbox. Had to find a new hobby


----------



## Bassthumb

Troutcast2.0.... At least you figured out what funny is, not the stupid trolling. Bravo. Perhaps there is hope for you.


----------



## creekcrawler

Dangit. Missed all de fun !

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone

creekcrawler said:


> Dangit. Missed all de fun !
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


X2!


----------



## Raylaser

Sheesh! Sure would be nice to hear a little chatter about chrome fishing action and not so much about trolls that got band for talking about things (and apparently doing it in a bad way) unrelated to the intention of this site.

I for one would like to hear how the steelhead fishing is proceeding this Fall so far. Sure conditions haven't been great and many have given good up to date flow and turbidity reports and that's the stuff we need to be reading here guys. The best way to handle Trolls is to not respond to them. That way they don't get what they want - and that's to get a rise out of you.

Let's get back to fishing and then talking and sharing about it.


----------



## zimmerj

Raylaser, now that we got some much needed rain and the rivers spiked steelhead fishing will pick up. There were some in the rivers but you had to really look for them, or fish from a boat or kayak around the mouth. Once the Rocky, Grand, Chagrin, and Vermillion drop down there should be some fresh fish up the rivers.

I have managed only a couple, one on the Grand, the other on the Chagrin. They were caught in the deepest pools.


----------



## rickeolis

Hi all, I recently moved here from NM, so I know little about Steelhead fishing. What makes it different than typical stream fishing? I hear they recommend different rods and reels for it, baits and everything else. I live near Vermilion and hear the steelhead are going to be good there real soon, if not already. Do steelhead like to chase their bait much like smallmouth bass? or can you get them by just hanging bait on the end of a line close to where they are? Thanks-


----------



## KaGee

rickeolis said:


> Hi all, I recently moved here from NM, so I know little about Steelhead fishing. What makes it different than typical stream fishing? I hear they recommend different rods and reels for it, baits and everything else. I live near Vermilion and hear the steelhead are going to be good there real soon, if not already. Do steelhead like to chase their bait much like smallmouth bass? or can you get them by just hanging bait on the end of a line close to where they are? Thanks-


A good read for you: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/newbie-info-thread.159074/


----------



## rickeolis

Good info, thanks much KaGee-


----------



## 1MoreKast

rickeolis said:


> Good info, thanks much KaGee-


private message sent your way


----------



## rickeolis

1morecast, I appreciate the help !
I've been fishing for everything around here this year and agree that when the water is muddy, you get nothing! I am using a new carbon rod and spin reel that has been great so far, mostly with minnows and worms around Vermilion, Huron, and Sandusky bay.
Didn't get any Walleye this year, but did get a few tasty perch. Lots of good cats, some bluegill too. Going to try steelies this weekend and the next few too-
How do they taste compared to other fish?

Rick


----------



## Raylaser

rickeolis said:


> 1morecast, I appreciate the help !
> I've been fishing for everything around here this year and agree that when the water is muddy, you get nothing! I am using a new carbon rod and spin reel that has been great so far, mostly with minnows and worms around Vermilion, Huron, and Sandusky bay.
> Didn't get any Walleye this year, but did get a few tasty perch. Lots of good cats, some bluegill too. Going to try steelies this weekend and the next few too-
> How do they taste compared to other fish?
> 
> Rick


I like mine smoked or grilled. When grilling do it similar to preparing salmon or other trout for the grill. If you have them, use a soaked cedar plank to add some good rich flavor. Ummm, I just made myself hungry!


----------



## Raylaser

zimmerj said:


> Raylaser, now that we got some much needed rain and the rivers spiked steelhead fishing will pick up. There were some in the rivers but you had to really look for them, or fish from a boat or kayak around the mouth. Once the Rocky, Grand, Chagrin, and Vermillion drop down there should be some fresh fish up the rivers.
> 
> I have managed only a couple, one on the Grand, the other on the Chagrin. They were caught in the deepest pools.


Thanks Zimmerj, good intel. For the ones you did catch, what were they hitting - spawn or lures (body, spoon or spinners)? Thanks again. Will probably get over that way in the next couple weeks once I get a break from work.


----------



## zimmerj

Raylaser said:


> Thanks Zimmerj, good intel. For the ones you did catch, what were they hitting - spawn or lures (body, spoon or spinners)? Thanks again. Will probably get over that way in the next couple weeks once I get a break from work.


I was drifting woolly buggers in white and black, but in talking to other guys on the river spoons to imitate minnows has worked as well.


----------



## Raylaser

Cool. Have some buggers like that, maybe some Clouser minnow patterns would be a good bet too. Will come fully equipped for all scenarios!!!!


----------



## rickeolis

Do the steelhead like to chase the baits or just happen upon them?
Would real minnows be better or small spoons?
Thanks-


----------



## Raylaser

rickeolis said:


> Do the steelhead like to chase the baits or just happen upon them?
> Would real minnows be better or small spoons?
> Thanks-


Hey Rick: They will chase a minnow pattern fly or streamer so I' sure you could entice a bite with real minnows but most guys fish with artificial lures in this area or if they use natural it's spawn sacs or single eggs on a single hook tied with an egg loop. Spinners and spoons are good if you are using a spincast rig. If fly fishing then streamers or as someone already posted - silver/black woolly buggers. I also like fly fishing egg pattern wet flies.


----------



## Raylaser

Raylaser said:


> Hey Rick: They will chase a minnow pattern fly or streamer so I' sure you could entice a bite with real minnows but most guys fish with artificial lures in this area or if they use natural it's spawn sacs or single eggs on a single hook tied with an egg loop. Spinners and spoons are good if you are using a spincast rig. If fly fishing then streamers or as someone already posted - silver/black woolly buggers. I also like fly fishing egg pattern wet flies.


if you have a centerpin or if you have a bait-feeder spin reel you can also float a variety of natural and artificial bait downstream. This is very effective when I fish steelies in N. MI. Not sure about OH tribs but would suspect it works here as well.


----------



## rickeolis

Did that with rainbows just a few times when I was younger and they'd hit a worm allowed to drift in small rivers nearly as fast as I could get them out!
Will try a few things this weekend and let you all know how it went! Thanks-


----------



## Raylaser

Good luck. Look forward to hearing (and seeing if any pics) how you did!


----------



## CANEYEGO

Hi Ray, see you already found the forum...Rickeolis, a popular presentation below the RR ramps is a single live minnow on a 1/8 or 1/16 black hair jig suspended below a float. A lot of Roostertails and Cleos get cast there also, but for me it's a bit snaggy for the cost of those. I think the most presented is probably the jig n maggot under a float. I'd say "bobber", but this is the Steelhead forum...
And referring to the controversy above about the Troll, I alsoTroll alot, I just do mine out on the lake


----------



## Raylaser

Hey Caneyego, yes sir found the forum. Liking it so far. I'very steelies in North MI but am a newcomer to OH tribs. Much is the same of course, just trying to find the best spots to start my quest for Ohio Steel!! Limited time to fish given work, wife and church so all online Intel I can amass helps the field time be more productive. Appreciate your post about what you'really floating. Appreciate that link to the Rocky River website, looks to be a good source of information.


----------



## rickeolis

Well, I did get a nice steelhead on Saturday, but I was trying for walleye! We were near Huron on a rock pier. I got this sweet 19" steelie in the dark (around 7 PM) with a 5 1\2" chartreuse stick. It fought hard so I let him wear himself out for quite a while and then my friend got him with his net once I had him close enough.
My friend (Andrew) got two nice walleye and a steelhead himself then too.


----------



## Raylaser

rickeolis said:


> Well, I did get a nice steelhead on Saturday, but I was trying for walleye! We were near Huron on a rock pier. I got this sweet 19" steelie in the dark (around 7 PM) with a 5 1\2" chartreuse stick. It fought hard so I let him wear himself out for quite a while and then my friend got him with his net once I had him close enough.
> My friend (Andrew) got two nice walleye and a steelhead himself then too.


Nice looking Fall Steelie there Rickeolis!!! Sounds like a very productive trip for you and your buddy. What were the specs (length/weight) on all your fish? Always like to hear the details so we can live vicariously thru your experience, LOL!


----------



## rickeolis

It was so much fun! I got there around 5:30 PM last night thinking I had plenty of fishing time before it got too dark, but no, it got dark about a half an hour later. That was OK though, the weather was great actually, and there were about 6 or 7 guys there, and some were catching things, so I got to talking and reeling and such when something hit my line- It was this nice big steelhead, literally the biggest fish I've ever caught. A guy near me (Andrew) saw the size of it and offered to net him in for me. He had caught a decent sized one earlier in the afternoon and said he personally was trying for walleye, and that's what I was there for as well because we had both heard guys saying they were getting some in that spot. Well, within a half an hour my buddy nailed a decent size walleye. and then one other guys pulled one in as well. We were all upbeat then! Before we called it quits at around 11 PM, he had caught another bigger walleye and another guy got another steelhead.
Even though I only got this one steelie, I had a great time out there! Good luck to you guys fishing this coming week-

Rick


----------

